

The iPad DJ: @ranajune  - inmygarage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHPmcU13_mU&feature=youtu.be

======
eston
Scoble's video is cool, but I'd like to hear Rana play an actual one-hour set
with these (and live mixing of various audio tracks.) I'm a little skeptical
as to whether or not it'd be really repetitive and/or possible to really rock
a full set with iPad controllers unless they're controlling Ableton or some
other DAW/DJ software. The lack of MIDI sync from iPad to iPad also has to be
a huge pain point for any serious controllerism.

~~~
johnbender
I think the ipad as a midi controller would be much more compelling. There
wasn't much in the way of blending going on in the video which, for me at
least, constitutes about half of what being an edm DJ is about (the other half
being track selection).

------
adg
I always thought it was taboo to use the default samples that came with an
app, but she seems to be perfectly fine with it. I thought one of the things
DJs prided themselves on was their ability to find unique samples to integrate
into their shows. However, I'm guessing at this point the default sample
library is pretty extensive...

~~~
devinfoley
She points out that it is usually taboo, but for this project she wanted to
limit herself to sounds available in the app store. Don't ask me why.

------
iamgabeaudick
Did she program it?

~~~
aeontech
No, that one is the Korg app I believe. This one [1], however, does allow you
to create your own OSC controllers.

[1] <http://hexler.net/software/touchosc>

~~~
devinfoley
Yea, it's the Korg Electribe. Fun app.

